
Blizzard Targets Fan-Created 'World of Warcraft' Legacy Servers - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/blizzard-targets-fan-created-world-of-warcraft-legacy-server-180203/
======
grawprog
Funny how this happens shortly after blizzard releases World of Warcraft
Classic

[http://ca.ign.com/articles/2017/11/03/blizzcon-2017-world-
of...](http://ca.ign.com/articles/2017/11/03/blizzcon-2017-world-of-warcraft-
classic-announced)

A coincidence maybe?

~~~
folknor
They've done this many times before. The last time was in 2016 when they shut
down
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalrius](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nostalrius)
which is what lead directly to WoW Classic.

Before that, they've done several bi-yearly waves of shutdowns.

There's still hundreds of repositories on github that contain versions of this
code used for various servers.

